# Alice Louise



## Chrissie (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi
Just to let you all know that Alice Louise was born 28/08/10 (37 weeks exactly) at 00.47hrs, weighing 6lb 9oz. 

I had a 3 day failed induction & needed an emergency section as i became ill with the pre-eclampsia hence the emergency section, Alice's blood sugars were fine after birth & she is doing really well now. We are both finally home. I'll post our birth story in a few days when we've settled in to being at home.

Chrissie xx


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 4, 2010)

What brilliant news! Well done, I love the names too. xxx


----------



## FairyNuff (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh congratulations! Sounds like a real battle, but I bet it was worth it  Lovely names xox


----------



## newbs (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations!  Sounds like you had a rough time, glad you are ok.  Beautiful name.


----------



## Steff (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations to all and welcome to the world baby Alice x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wonderful news Chrissie! So pleased to hear that mum and baby are doing well! Congratulations!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations Chrissie. So pleased for you.
Northerner - I just love those teddies. Where do you get these from?


----------



## MCH (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## am64 (Sep 4, 2010)

wooooo more babys welcome to the world alice lousie x


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations Chrissie!!! 

Take care of yourself now - try & take it easy (when you can! )

Congratulations!


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 4, 2010)

more congratulations


----------



## bev (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations and what a lovely name.Bev


----------



## cazscot (Sep 4, 2010)

Fantastic, well done and beautiful names  x


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful names 

Sounds like hard work, Glad your both ok xxx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Congratulations! It's lovely news


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 5, 2010)

Great news Chrissie, look forward to reading all about it in a little while when you have time.

Congratulations to you and the family, pleased to hear you are all safe and well


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 5, 2010)

Congratulations Christie, beautiful names x


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 5, 2010)

Chrissie said:


> Hi
> Just to let you all know that Alice Louise was born 28/08/10 (37 weeks exactly) at 00.47hrs, weighing 6lb 9oz.
> 
> I had a 3 day failed induction & needed an emergency section as i became ill with the pre-eclampsia hence the emergency section, Alice's blood sugars were fine after birth & she is doing really well now. We are both finally home. I'll post our birth story in a few days when we've settled in to being at home.
> ...



Congratulations Chrissie and family. Welcome too to little Alice....well done mummy 

Bernie xxx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 5, 2010)

Congratulations, great news! Hope you're both doing well.


----------



## Lizzzie (Sep 5, 2010)

woooooo!  Congratulations


----------

